# Timberland Motorhomes



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've just received this from Timberland Motorhomes, there was a thread (I cant find it) on the demise of Timberland.

Dear Mr Madge,

The rumours are quite untrue.

The following press release has just been issued and appeared last week on all the main forums as well as the Caravanning News website.

Forget the rumours... we've just moved our sales team! 
Timberland Motorhomes has just launched a redesigned website with the emphasis on style, functionality and fulfilment of customer requirements.

Launch of the new website coincides with Timberland's transfer of its main product display to the company's Forever Leisure dealership at South Witham on the A1 northbound between Stamford and Grantham.

www.timberlandmotorhomes.com provides a showcase for the Kirmington, North Lincolnshire, company's own brand of luxury panel van conversions, its franchises Adria, Autocruise, Auto-Trail and Burstner, plus an impressive line-up of pre-owned Motorhomes.

"www.timberlandmotorhomes.com has a fresh, modern and exciting design, is easy to navigate, and it provides exactly the information our customers want whether they're looking to buy a new motorhome from one of five brands, or one of the substantial number of pre-owned motorhomes always in stock," said proprietor Kevin Cain.

The new website features an all-important new and pre-owned motorhomes search facility, video content, brochure downloads, news and events section, featured products plus details of Timberland's popular Family & Friends club.

Kevin added: We're very proud of the new website and are confident our customers will find it refreshing and informative whether they're researching or actively looking to buy a new or pre-owned motorhome.

While the sales operation has been transferred to Forever Leisure, Timberland's administration-sales HQ and production facility at Kirmington in North Lincolnshire is unaffected by the change.

Sales director Mike Lowe said: It is a sensible move for the company to concentrate our sales display on such a fantastic site on the A1.

"By doing this we are making our new and pre-owned vehicles accessible to a much wider audience and the majority of our customers will have fewer miles to travel as the site is more central geographically.

The Forever Leisure site extends to nine acres and there is ample parking space available for visitors arriving by car or even the largest motorhome. We look forward to seeing faces old and new," Mike added.

To see Timberland's new website, visit http://www.timberlandmotorhomes.com

Kind regards,

John Ratcliffe 
PR/Marketing Manager 
Timberland Motorhomes


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Don and Madge,

they certainly are open for business on the A1 northbound towards Grantham,
I have been pased twice today. Once in each direction.

dave p


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Don for the update! It's much appreciated. 

There was some rumour-mongering going on recently...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86733-.html

My response then... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-853274.html#853274

Your news fits well with my understanding of the situation, and the resultant relocation and consolidation of Timberland's business.

The press release can be found here... http://www.caravanningnews.net/


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*timberland motorhomes*

well ive just spoken to companys house and timberland motorhomes and timberland caravans and forever leisure are all in receiveship. thanks that shud clear everything up now


----------

